# Jack's River Falls water crossings



## bushidobam (Feb 24, 2010)

Greetings everyone!

Can anyone tell me which of the trails into the Jack's River Falls area has the least amount of water crossings, if any?

I'd like to have a look around the area in a few weeks, and I am with someone who may be reluctant to cross waterways in the cold weather.  I can't say I much blame her.

I've looked at Beech Bottom Trail coming from the northern end of the wilderness area on a topo-map as a starting point.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Scott77 (Feb 24, 2010)

Beech Bottom is a great hike and brings you in at the top of the falls. I have hiked there many times and I would suggest that you go on an "off" weekend or you may be disappointed by the number of folks you run into while you're there. True story: I went to JRF one summer weekend with a friend for a day hike. When we reached the falls I ran into 3 people, in two different groups, that I knew. Needless to say, it gets crowded when the weather is nice. It's a great hike and one that you'll want to make more than once.


----------



## jonkayak (Feb 24, 2010)

Beech Bottom is the most direct and if there is a stream crossing it isn't big cause I don't remember it. Easy hike also.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 26, 2010)

The crossing is just upstream of the falls. It can be deep there athough it's a soft/sandy bottom in that spot. I've seen it knee deep and I've seen it chest deep.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 26, 2010)

jonkayak said:


> Beech Bottom is the most direct and if there is a stream crossing it isn't big cause I don't remember it. Easy hike also.



I believe, it is a easy 4 mile walk on beech botton trail to jack river trail.  Take right on Jack river trail and it roughly a quarter mile til the falls.

Please correct me if I am wrong.  It been 10 years since I been there.  It is a very beuatiful place.


----------



## Davis31052 (Feb 27, 2010)

Not to highjack this thread, but can someone tell me where Jacks RiverFalls is located?  My son and I go up to NGA every April and I'd like to make a hike to the falls.  

thx, LF


----------



## bushidobam (Mar 1, 2010)

*Thanks all!..*

Thank you all for the great advice.  

Google the Cohutta Wilderness Area, Lizella.  It should direct you to a couple of links to maps and such. Depending on which side of the wilderness you come in on, it is near many different townships.  

From the west where I typically approach, it is near the town of Cisco.  

Chatsworth is another town a little south of Cisco in which you can enter the wilderness area.


----------



## cheeber (Mar 1, 2010)

I hiked the Beech Bottom Trail in December about 4 years ago and recall having to cross the same creek twice.  The first crossing is roughly 1 to 2 miles from the falls and was less than knee deep and about 20 feet wide.  As mentioned the second crossing was about 1/4 mile from the falls and was knee to thigh deep and about 10 feet wide.  I find that the best method is to take your boots and socks off, roll up the pant legs, then cross.  It will be cold, but only for a short while.

It is a good hike, which is why it is so popular, bring a camera.


----------



## stevo15 (Mar 4, 2010)

That place is great!!!!!  You will definitelty be crossing the river on the Beech Bottom Trail...I have crossed it before a rain and after a rain and it is 2 totally different times.  You may cross one time at your calves and another part at your stomach area.  You will have to get wet either way, but it's a great trip.


----------



## THWACKG5 (Mar 4, 2010)

I've taken Beech Bottom trail 2 or 3 times in the past two years and Rice Camp trail a couple times to get to the Jacks. Rice camp trail has alot more stream crossings than BBT by far. 

But as for BBT I can recall some of the crossing that are mentioned here but I dont think anything was above my calf on the trail itself!!

I dont know, it must have been a dryer time in the year, but I dont remember ever getting more that my feet wet, and most of the crossings it seems like you could hop and jump from rock to rock to get accross relatively dry. 
I guess it all depends on the rain fall!?!?

Either way its a great trip, I highly recomend it to anyone!!


----------



## stevo15 (Mar 9, 2010)

I bet it does depend on rainfall...When we went it rained...BBT at one point was above our waist


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 9, 2010)

You'll need two things for sure... A fly rod....and a good eye.. There are rattlers up there that could eat a horse! And in the fall be weary of yellow jackets too.. they would be trouble for someone that is allergic.  Good thing me and my horse wasn't!!


----------



## THWACKG5 (Mar 9, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> You'll need two things for sure... A fly rod....and a good eye.. There are rattlers up there that could eat a horse! And in the fall be weary of yellow jackets too.. they would be trouble for someone that is allergic.  Good thing me and my horse wasn't!!



You aint lying buddy!!!! I have never been to the Jacks with out seeing snakes either on / beside the trail while  hicking, or in the river while fishing.....or both!! They freaks me out!!!


----------



## stevo15 (Mar 11, 2010)

You just reminded me...we saw a copperhead last time we were there.


----------



## DLinder33 (May 17, 2010)

I hate to say this but if you plan on hiking overnight in the Cohutta Wilderness do not leave valuables in your vehicle. Last year, me and some buddies hiked the Conasauga Trail overnight and came back the next day to find every car at the trailhead broken into. My buddies jeep had his soft top cut and all of our stuff cleaned out. Sheriff's dept. said it happens every weekend up there and were surprised we even took the time to report it.  If you must leave your car there take everything out and leave it unlocked. It is a beautiful place to spend a weekend though.

By the way, don't trust anything Stevo15 says.


----------



## ted_BSR (May 29, 2010)

Reckon I am a little late to help, but Big Frog Loop is the "dryest" way to the falls.


----------

